# T-bar Rows!!



## GOtriSports (Nov 19, 2008)

So I started my new lifting routine on Monday and I would like to say I LOVE T-bar rows. It is the first time I have ever done them and I just love it. Im a little sad I will only be doing them once a week now haha! 

If you are interested I just started a log so you can follow along!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/94382-gotrisports-darkside-labs-halo-bol-log.html


Also, I was wondering if everyone has a favorite lift in the gym? What do you look forward to the most?


----------



## vader (Nov 19, 2008)

my favorite lifts are the squat and deadlift, hangcleans are awesome too.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 19, 2008)

T-bars are great until they get heavy.  I can do over 4 plates, but setting up is a bit scary for me.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah T-Bar rows are great. I can bent-over row more than my lower back can handle, so T-bar rows are great for adding some heavy weight. At my strongest I could also do about 4 plates.

My favorite exercise changes just like my favorite songs change.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2008)

Rows. Always with the rows. And Pullups. And deads.

Always with those too.

Im very much a "Pull Day" kinda guy.


----------



## largepkg (Nov 19, 2008)

I like the T-bar rows as well but sometimes I wonder if my height prevents me from getting in the right position. I keep a slight knee bend and about a 45 degree bend at the hips. Anymore and I'd fall forward on my face. Of course this is with the fixed T-bar row. Does this position sound about right to you guys?

It ends up being a fairly low pull row for me.

Also, deads and rows are my favorite.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 19, 2008)

Indeed T-Bar rows are fun, at the moment I can do 3 plates but improving slowly. 

My favorite exercises are deadlifts, bent rows. I loved Squats for 2 years, I dont know why all of a sudden I dislike it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Rows. Always with the rows. And Pullups. And deads.
> 
> Always with those too.
> 
> Im very much a "Pull Day" kinda guy.



+1

I am one of only a few people I know that go to the same gym that I go to that love pull-days. everyone always groans "uhh...another pull-day." I'm always pumped for them.

as for the T-bar rows, I love 'em too. try supine rows, they're also great.


----------



## Hench (Nov 19, 2008)

personally i love pull days, esp. T-bars. used to like bent over rows, but not so much anymore. i dont really enjoy push day that much, not exactly sure why, i just get more pleasure from pulling exercises     <<just realised what i wrote...think ill leave it that way


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 19, 2008)

Asked for one of these for Christmas.  I could probably make it myself but what the heck.  I'll let someone buy it for me.
Body Solid T-Bar Row Platform


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2008)

my gym doesnt have a t-bar row machine, so i do longbar rows, and use a 2 handed cable attachment to lift the bar (like this but with the attachment) :








i like shoulder pressing, seated db, or standing bb is my fav lift


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Asked for one of these for Christmas.  I could probably make it myself but what the heck.  I'll let someone buy it for me.
> Body Solid T-Bar Row Platform



thats bad ass!  i usually use a heavy dumbell over the end, and that works fine for me.  but i make sure the bar is against a wall so the db doesnt roll off


----------



## Perdido (Nov 19, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Asked for one of these for Christmas.  I could probably make it myself but what the heck.  I'll let someone buy it for me.
> Body Solid T-Bar Row Platform


 yea that is pretty cool!

Pull days are definite favs. Might be that if the weight is too much it falls away from you instead of at you.


----------



## Hench (Nov 20, 2008)

PreMier said:


> my gym doesnt have a t-bar row machine, so i do longbar rows, and use a 2 handed cable attachment to lift the bar (like this but with the attachment) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think were about to have a disagreement in a different thread, but ive been looking for something like this for a while as my new gym doesnt have a t-bar. cheers for the idea.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2008)

just make sure that if you use an attachment you rest it on the 'grippy' part, otherwise it will slide up/down the bar when you go to pick it up


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 20, 2008)

PreMier said:


> just make sure that if you use an attachment you rest it on the 'grippy' part, otherwise it will slide up/down the bar when you go to pick it up



Or ask them to get one of those devices that I'm getting.  Thats if you are friendly with the owners.


----------



## pyromaniac327 (Nov 20, 2008)

My favorite exercises would be Military Press and Pullovers.


----------

